# near psychotic experiences



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

i am not that dp anymore , that s why i think i have near psychotic experiences . i just let things come as they are , i do not obsessed with my mind . that gives more freedom but i easly pass to manic psychotic or depressive pscyhosis . Even the healthy state of mind can easly pass to that . it is like unchained mind without roots . i feel some higher institutions will rapture me , i feel the insecurity , i feel like i know too deep things easly , but i try to keep my healthy state by setting on myself limitations with connection with the world. Rather ascetic.

Overall what i mean is that psychosis something so near when you are at the healthy level in connection with the world , for small periods or not . Obsessions can not develop into Psychosis more easly than the person with less obsessions . that s what i think . i want to give some insights from what i developed in my mind .


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

but i easly pass to manic psychotic or depressive pscyhosis . -quote

Just my opinion and I am sure that I don't know what I am talking about, but that sounds like bipolar I to me. Maybe you should get to the dr., this condition can be treated


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

could be.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Definitely, it can be treated.

There is nothing intrinsically "unstrange" about the real world. We are just used to seeing it look away. If you are normal, and contemplate an object and gaze at it for a long time, it starts to look very odd.

Or if you look at a word for a long time, it begins to look and sound like a nonsense word.

This is all normal.

We get a glimpse of the fragility of "normal" life by what we see lurking in the shadows around it.

Amazing, isn't it? Just *that* chemical in *that* proportion makes our brain happy. Just *that* chemical in *that* proportion was chosen by the designer of the human body. Whether we evolved from earlier forms or not, I believe all that exists comes from the mind of God. But you and I know what the *wrong* proportion of the chemical can do to us -- it spoils the vision and the thoughts that the designer built us to have. We were not built for fear or weird thoughts. We were built for love and joy.

Blessed are the ones who devoted their lives to the scientific discoveries that permit us to restore our minds to close to perfect.

But "recovery"? No, that's not possible, unless our chemicals suddenly don't require the help anymore (not likely, except when panic is a one-time thing).


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

A psychosis is triggered by extreme stress or anxiety. Although it is often indicative of schizophrenia, people without schizophrenia can experience what is known as "brief reactive psychosis." However, dp/dr can manifest itself as a homeostatic reaction to a psychosis, so it is possible that you were having a psychosis the whole time, and now that you've attenuated the dp/dr symptoms, you can feel the underlying psychosis more clearly.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

XEPER said:


> A psychosis is triggered by extreme stress or anxiety. Although it is often indicative of schizophrenia, people without schizophrenia can experience what is known as "brief reactive psychosis." However, dp/dr can manifest itself as a homeostatic reaction to a psychosis, so it is possible that you were having a psychosis the whole time, and now that you've attenuated the dp/dr symptoms, you can feel the underlying psychosis more clearly.


That is... my initial estimation about my --current and past-- condition, since I am not sure if I have (or ever had) DP/DR. For some reason (that might be indicating of my personality), I have forgoten that. It just came back to me while reading this.


----------

